# Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"​*
Ich bedanke mich bei Uwe Muss vom Traveforum, der mir den Link zuschickte:
http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=2869&pid=6607#pid6607

Darin wird verwiesen auf die Meldung der Fachzeitschrift Fischmagazin, und auf die folgende Meldung von heute:
http://www.fischmagazin.de/newsarti...+Sprotte+und+Franzosendorsch+zertifiziert.htm

_Dänemarks Industriefischerei auf Sandaal, Sprotte und Franzosendorsch ist vom Marine Stewardship Council (MSC) als nachhaltig und gut gemanaged zertifiziert worden, teilt der MSC mit. Die Zertifizierung dieser "reduction fishery", deren Fänge zu Fischmehl und Fischöl verarbeitet werden, bedeute, dass diese Produkte jetzt auch in die zertifiziert nachhaltige Aquakultur fließen können_

-------------------------------------------------​
Auf Deutsch:
Angler, obwohl mit Sicherheit Angeln und Angeltourismus die nachhaltigste Nutzung auch der Bestände des Meere ist, werden allüberall eingeschränkt.

Die dänische Industrie- und Gammelfischerei auf Sandaal, Sprotte und Franzosendorsch (reduction fishery) zum Betrieb von Aquakulturen wird dagegen vom MSC als nachhaltig zertifiziert.

Diese Arten sind auch wichtige Futterfische für Dorsch, Lachs, Meerforelle, Steinbutt etc..

Angler werden weiterhin eingeschränkt......

Ich verkneife mir dazu jeden weiteren Kommentar, um nicht in den Knast zu kommen................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Nachhaltig muß ja nicht zwangsläufig positiv sein.!


----------



## cafabu (28. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Ich glaube ich muss mich auch mal zertifizieren lassen. Ist ja absolut in.


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Toll
https://msc.org/zertifizierung/fischereien/ueberblick


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Naja Lügen wie immer........MSC  Macht Schönes Chaos


----------



## buttweisser (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Ich bekomme auch gleich ne dicke Halsschlagader. 

Für die Produktion von Fischmehl- und Öl werden oder wurden auch Jungheringe gefangen. Habe ich vor paar Jahren selbst in Bagenkop auf Langeland gesehen. Damals wurden tonnenweise Heringe um die 15-20cm vom Kutter über ein Förderband auf einen Kippsattelzug "verladen". Als ich gefragt habe, was mit den Heringen passiert, bekam ich die Antwort "Fischmehl".

Der Fisch aus den Aquakulturen ist total ökologisch gezüchtet. Ich kann mich vor lachen nicht halten.


----------



## Saarsprung (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Letzte Woche war doch erst ein Bericht im TV über die Fischmehlproduktion in Südamerika, natürlich für die Produktion von Fischfutter für Aquakulturen... denke mal da läufts noch einfacher als in Europa...

Hätte kotzen können, so bekommen wir die Meere schon leer..

Aber wir doovies dürfen nur noch 5/3 Dorsche mitnehmen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Hezaru (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Das ist wohl ein weiterer nötiger Baustein zum Verbraucher veralbern mit Fischen aus nachhaltiger Aquakultur. Die brauchen schließlich nachhaltiges Futter. Was könnten mit diesen Tonnen Dorsche aufwachsen....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Wieviel Fischmehl wird für Boilies und Pellets verbraucht?

Grüße Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

nicht genug - sonst würds keine solch "nachhaltige" Aquakultur geben auf dieser Basis..


----------



## Ørret (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann geht bei den Norwegern nur noch sehr wenig Fischmehl in die Futterration für deren Farmlachse.
Ich glaube nach wie vor wandert das meiste von dem Fischmehl im Schweinefutter und damit auch als Schnitzel auf unseren Tellern und über die Gülle in unserem Grundwasser! 
Es läuft halt sehr viel falsch im Staate Dänemark, Deutschland und anderswo auch:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfutterreduktion zertifiziert - Dänische Gammelfischerei "nachhaltig"*

Ich krieg einfach Erbrechen, wenn sowas als nachhaltig verkauft wird, während Angler gleichzeitig immer mehr Einschränkungen bekommen.

Angeln und Angeltourismus war, ist und bleibt die nachhaltigste Form der Bewirtschaftung..


----------

